# So I made some volcanoes...lol



## Steve H

I'm guessing when I rinsed them out. There was still some water left in the bottom. And it turned to steam.  Made a mess. But still was yummy!



















*BOOM!!*


----------



## drdon

I've made volcano potatoes before. Haven't seen these. Looking pretty good though. What'd you use for the filling?


----------



## Steve H

drdon said:


> I've made volcano potatoes before. Haven't seen these. Looking pretty good though. What'd you use for the filling?



Thanks. They were good. It was a mixture of cream cheese and cheddar cheese with pepper, garlic, and minced onion.


----------



## dannylang

Looks good steve


----------



## Steve H

dannylang said:


> Looks good steve



Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003

Nice turds Steve, they look tasty.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno

Looks good Steve,
that cheese the is still delicious inside or out.... Yum!
Damn, now my stomach is growling.

I like to wrap mine with the bacon going over the top of the chile, it helps a lot to keep the filling in.


----------



## PoukieBear

Those look so good!  I can never seem to clean them out well enough, and always end up with seeds and pith left in them.  Do you have any tricks to help?


----------



## xray

Looks awesome Steve! Like!

So much stuff I want to make, so little time.


----------



## xray

PoukieBear said:


> Those look so good!  I can never seem to clean them out well enough, and always end up with seeds and pith left in them.  Do you have any tricks to help?



They make jalapeño corers that work very well, if you are unfamiliar with them.

I have this one.


----------



## Steve H

PoukieBear said:


> Those look so good!  I can never seem to clean them out well enough, and always end up with seeds and pith left in them.  Do you have any tricks to help?



I use a pepper corer like 

 xray
 suggested. Then just rinse them out. For anything I can't get with that. Then I scrape it out with a teaspoon.


----------



## Steve H

chilerelleno said:


> Looks good Steve,
> that cheese the is still delicious inside or out.... Yum!
> Damn, now my stomach is growling.
> 
> I like to wrap mine with the bacon going over the top of the chile, it helps a lot to keep the filling in.



Thanks for the tip. I'll do that the next time I make some.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Damn Steve looks great! Thinking I'm gonna have to add some ABT's to the menu for the weekend.


----------



## Steve H

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn Steve looks great! Thinking I'm gonna have to add some ABT's to the menu for the weekend.



Thanks!


----------



## kit s

Does look funny, but still think those would be yummy, and since you said they were, who am I to argue.
Ah were did you get the pepper holder and whats it called?


----------



## Steve H

kit s said:


> Does look funny, but still think those would be yummy, and since you said they were, who am I to argue.
> Ah were did you get the pepper holder and whats it called?



Here's where I got mine. Even comes with a pepper corer.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jalapeno-G...=33326942704183ed3fe6b9f74cb082223276eb545b04


----------



## kit s

Thanks


----------



## fcjasonk03

Steve H said:


> I'm guessing when I rinsed them out. There was still some water left in the bottom. And it turned to steam.  Made a mess. But still was yummy!
> 
> View attachment 404329
> View attachment 404330
> View attachment 404331
> View attachment 404332
> 
> *BOOM!!*


May I ask how long and what temp you smoked these bad boys?


----------



## Steve H

fcjasonk03 said:


> May I ask how long and what temp you smoked these bad boys?



Normally around 250 for 2-2.5 hours. But it was pouring outside. So these were done in the oven.


----------



## Sowsage

Steve these look great! I need to get a pepper holder/stand so i can do them like this! I always cut lengthwise and wrap. Like!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

Those look great!  Some hot sausage would be good mixed with the cream cheese.


----------



## Steve H

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Those look great!  Some hot sausage would be good mixed with the cream cheese.



Thanks! I'm going to add sausage in the next batch. I added some diced shrimp once and they came out good that way too.


----------



## Steve H

YEE-HAW! I'm taking a ride on the carousel! Thanks!


----------



## DanMcG

Those look really good Steve!


----------



## Steve H

danmcg said:


> Those look really good Steve!



Thank you!


----------



## tropics

Steve looks good Likes
Richie


----------



## Steve H

tropics said:


> Steve looks good Likes
> Richie



Thank you!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN

Congrats on the carousel ride Steve.  Those look amazing!


----------



## uncle eddie

mmm...love the lava :-)

Like


----------



## Steve H

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride Steve.  Those look amazing!



Thanks!


----------



## Steve H

uncle eddie said:


> mmm...love the lava :-)
> 
> Like



Thanks for the like!


----------



## texomakid

Look really good to me Steve. You know, most of the things I cook that don't come out exactly like I planned still turn out to be damn good and very eatable. I'd eat one in a heartbeat! Got to try these some time.


----------



## Steve H

texomakid said:


> Look really good to me Steve. You know, most of the things I cook that don't come out exactly like I planned still turn out to be damn good and very eatable. I'd eat one in a heartbeat! Got to try these some time.



Thanks! They were still very good. Even with most of the cheese on the outside! Try them, they are easy to make. And make a awesome side for most meals. Speaking of which, I'm having burgers tonight, hmmm.


----------

